# Unmotivated.



## moonpie (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm on break from school right now, so I've just been at home doing nothing - all I do is lay in bed and watch TV or go on the internet. My mother constantly tells me that I should get up and go outside or something, but I just don't have the motivation to do that. I mean, I'd like to hang out with some of my friends or take my dog out for a walk, but I can't get myself to do any of that, either.

I've always been a lazy person, but I'm starting to get worried about my future. What if this lack of motivation sticks with me? Yes, it's summer, and teenagers are prone to staying at home and just hanging out, but I've been like this for a while - even during school. I still manage to get all of my school work done, but it's always at the last minute, and I copy other people's work most of the time (not on tests, just homework). I just don't want this problem to follow me when I'm older because I want to be content and successful, but I know I need motivation to do that.

People say I'm a bright kid, but I never believe them. I'm just some unmotivated person who stays in her room all the time just existing. It's an awful feeling because I want to change this, but I have no motivation to fix this motivation problem. I barely have enough motivation to finish this post. Sometimes, I feel really bad, too, because I feel like I'm a burden to my family. I don't do anything for them; I'm just taking up space.

Does anyone feel, or have felt, like this? What can I do to fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## moonpie (Jun 26, 2014)

Also, the thought of doing something or going outside of my house stresses me out a lot.


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

I can relate to this on every level. After I joined my local gym I started to change but it was such a fucking expensive gym I had to discontinue my membership 

So it seemed for me I had to force that first bit of effort to make a change and the rest just started to fall into place.

I am going to try get a job, do the same! Look for a new hobby, try something new? Maybe you're just bored of keeping the same regiment if you do.


----------



## RonnieK (Jun 27, 2014)

I started with DP when I was young. I don't think I've ever been content but I guess that helped me build a few businesses. I hope that you can find something to engage in. If you can try some things, eventually something will 'push back' and give you some motivation. I couldn't tell you what specifically. I would recomend that you pick ONE thing to do to assist in keeping your parents house up. Don't even discuss it, just do it. You are a valuable asset to this world and someone is waiting for you to make theirs better. I wish you the best.


----------



## moonpie (Jun 26, 2014)

beefyflamingo said:


> I can relate to this on every level. After I joined my local gym I started to change but it was such a fucking expensive gym I had to discontinue my membership
> 
> So it seemed for me I had to force that first bit of effort to make a change and the rest just started to fall into place.
> 
> I am going to try get a job, do the same! Look for a new hobby, try something new? Maybe you're just bored of keeping the same regiment if you do.


I used to go for runs with my father, but we got into some little argument, and, because he is extremely emotional, we don't run anymore. It's disappointing because running was actually helping me. Originally, I did it because I'm insecure of the way I look (my mind tells me I'm chubby), but it was also a great motivator. I'd like to do it again, but it's so difficult for me. It's even more difficult to get myself to find something new.

Anyway, thank you. I'll still try to get a new hobby; it'll just be difficult. c:



RonnieK said:


> I started with DP when I was young. I don't think I've ever been content but I guess that helped me build a few businesses. I hope that you can find something to engage in. If you can try some things, eventually something will 'push back' and give you some motivation. I couldn't tell you what specifically. I would recomend that you pick ONE thing to do to assist in keeping your parents house up. Don't even discuss it, just do it. You are a valuable asset to this world and someone is waiting for you to make theirs better. I wish you the best.


Thank you, RonnieK. I realized that I'm able to clean some parts of the house, which pleases my mother and makes me feel a tad better.


----------



## Liveinthemoment123 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm right there with you man, I'm 16 and I'm extremely unmotivated and lazy, I actually got a couple of jobs for the summer to keep me occupied but I'm still extremely unmotivated, what has helped me is hanging out with my friends even when I don't want to because it always ends with me happy I went and having a good time, the thought of a lot of things is a lot scarier than actually doing it when dp'd is what I have noticed. Keep your head up.


----------



## moonpie (Jun 26, 2014)

Liveinthemoment123 said:


> I'm right there with you man, I'm 16 and I'm extremely unmotivated and lazy, I actually got a couple of jobs for the summer to keep me occupied but I'm still extremely unmotivated, what has helped me is hanging out with my friends even when I don't want to because it always ends with me happy I went and having a good time, the thought of a lot of things is a lot scarier than actually doing it when dp'd is what I have noticed. Keep your head up.


Yeah, hanging out with friends always puts me in a good mood. However, no one has invited me to do anything. No one has even talked to me since school ended, which is very discouraging. I'm trying to work up the courage to actually make plans with one of my friends, but I'm afraid of being rejected because it'll only discourage me more.

Anyway, thank you. It's nice to know that others can relate. c:


----------



## RonnieK (Jun 27, 2014)

I feel bad for you guys. Try (if you can), to obligate yourself to a job, project or something where you're accountable to someone. It's like jumping into a pool of water to make yourself swim. Doing crap that you don't want to do at least holds the DP back where you can collect your thoughts. Don't get extreme and try to get arrested or something like that.


----------

